

You Really Do Have To 'Drink The Kool-Aid' To Succeed At Lululemon - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-work-at-lululemon-2013-2?op=1

======
cincinnatus
Doesn't sound remotely cult like. Sounds like good business.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Doesn't sound remotely cult like._

Well, from the HN cult anyway.

~~~
cincinnatus
HN isn't a cult, it is a zoo :-)

------
liedra
I don't see what's so radical here. It sounds like any other branded
clothing/etc. sales-based job, really.

------
wangarific
And if you're going to be obsessed about something, there are far worse things
than fitness.

------
Maven911
Yeah Ive seen videos of their management and its definetely a hippie-style
cultish cimpany, that doesn't mind starting their prices at 90$ for a pair of
pants! And women love paying that since its stylish and hifgg quality

~~~
VLM
"that doesn't mind starting their prices at 90$ for a pair of pants"

As a kid I worked retail at a food store, but I always wondered how this
worked financially with the womens clothes stores at the mall where you have
to wear the product you sell, but its all super expensive "designer" and you
only make minimum wage of course. Lets say a set of designer clothes costs
$250 and you work there 5 days a week so you buy 5 sets of clothes per year,
but you only get $7.25 and only 20 hrs/week so as to deny benefits. So you
have to work more than two months per year just to pay for your own
"uniform"... yikes.

------
up_and_up
Much ado about nothing...moving on...

